# Bose Kritiktext, wieviel Wahrheit steckt darin?



## Madz (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin,


mir ist beim surfen gerade dieser (leider sehr alte) Artikel vor die Füße gestolpert.
intellexual net · m k i v

Wenn davon nur die Hälfte stimmt, ist Bose noch schlechter, als ich bisher dachte. Was meint ihr? Hat sich in den 8 Jahren etwas geändert?



Gruß

Madz


----------



## Thallassa (30. Dezember 2011)

Denke nicht, dass sich da viel geändert hat. Hab von Freunden mal ein paar Bose-Equipments gehört, fand den preis jeweils viel zu übertrieben und schlecht für die geleistete Qualität. Zudem ist Bose ein bekannter Markenname, je mehr Marke drinnen ist, desto mehr zahlt man meistens auch dafür. Siehe Bang & Olufsen, wobei der Klang der von denen geliefert wird nicht ansatzweise mit Bose zu vergleichen ist. Bei den ganz aktuellen BeoLabs weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie das steht. Finger weg von Bose, das war so, ist so, wird so sein 

Hab allerdings nie ein Bose System so genau unter die Lupe genommen, v.A. kein neueres, um das so detailliert bestätigen zu können wie der Herr in seinem Essay


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Bose ist quasi das Apple der Soundindustrie  natürlich stellen die keinen "Schrott" her im Sinne von "da ist sogar ein 50€-Logitechset besser als das Bose-600€-Surroundset!", aber die Sachen sind idR einfach nur viel zu teuer für deren Leistung, aber dank des "Luxus"-Image kaufen halt viele Bose und glauben dann, sie seien und haben etwas besseres...  der Aufpreis kommt ja auch WEGEN des krierten Edelimages, denn diese künstliche Exklusvität kostet mehr als wenn man mit aggressiven Preisen massenhaft die Ware anbietet. 

Aber das Konzept ist ja auch zB bei Kleidung nicht selten. zB dass ein Hemd in einer Qualität, die normalerweise 15-30€ beträgt plötzlich 90-120€ kostet, nur weil da Hügelpopper oder Vorgesetzter oder @ Krüger Junior oder Laberzombie&Biatch draufsteht... 



Spoiler



Hilfiger, Boss, Ed Hardy und Abercrombie&Fitch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2011)

Bose war eigendlich immer so der Yuppie Standard, habe den Hype nie wirklich verstanden. Einfach Standardzeugs in einem neuen Kleid für teuer Geld


----------



## dj*viper (30. Dezember 2011)

bose lautsprecher hören sich doch garnicht so schlecht an. aber für den preis kriegt man sicherlich was besseres.
wie ihr schon sagt, es ist nur der name, den man bezahlt. aber das ist nicht nur bei bose so...
teufel find ich genauso überteuert, sowie die beispiele von herbboy.

wie sieht es denn mit lautsprechern aus, die soviel kosten wie ein haus? ist das gerechtfertigt? 
da meckert doch auch keiner rum... 

guck mal die autos an, die über ne million kosten. 
die haben auch nur vier räder und bringen dich von a nach b wie jedes auto 
die frage ist doch: wie schnell willst du von a nach b kommen?


----------



## Infin1ty (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht ? Du sagst
doch:


> aber für den preis kriegt man sicherlich was besseres.



Und das macht das was du darunter geschrieben hast auch einfach nichtig.


----------



## dj*viper (30. Dezember 2011)

ich betrachte es von verschiedenen seiten!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> guck mal die autos an, die über ne million kosten.
> die haben auch nur vier räder und bringen dich von a nach b wie jedes auto
> die frage ist doch: wie schnell willst du von a nach b kommen?


 Bose ist aber nicht ein Ferrari F40, sondern nur ein VW Golf mit nem Ferrari Logo auf der Haube - das ist der Unterschied...  es geht ja nicht darum, ob allgemein teure Boxen nötig oder ihren Preis wert sind, sondern speziell ob Bose-Sets ihren Preis wert sind verglichen mit anderen Herstellern. Wenn aber das 600€-Bose-Set nur so klingt wie ein 300€-Set von Magnat, dann zahlt man halt echt NUR die Namen und vlt. auch Design (nicht selten haben Leute Bose im Haus und hören nur 2x im Jahr überhaupt Musik über die Boxen, weil die Teile für diejenigen eher so was wie Möbel-Accesoires sind...)


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2011)

Na, das gefundene Fressen für ausgiebige Fanboy-Diskussionen und Produkt-Bashing - Ein Mod an erster Stelle dabei ...

Ich bin ja auch nicht gerade von (den kleineren) Bose-Systemen überzeugt, aber dieser "Testbericht" produziert doch ein gewisses Schmunzeln. So objektiv und unvoreingenommen sollte jeder an sowas herangehen [/ironie].


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Dezember 2011)

wo ist das nicht so...

eine uhr mit schweizer eta werk leistet mehr oder weniger das selbe aber wiso kosten einige dann das 50 fache?
--> Design und Namen event noch paar cent teuere materialien...


----------



## hydro (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich fühl mich richtig schlecht weil ich auch so ein Marketingopfer bin und Apple, sowie Markenklamotten statt C&A kaufe


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei den Markenklamotten fühle ich mich auch "schuldig", bei Apple nicht .


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Markenklamotten fühle ich mich auch "schuldig", bei Apple nicht .



der meinung bin ich auch


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich fühle mich nicht schuldig und B&O ist der Apple der Lautsprecherhersteller, denn bei denen zahlt man für Namen und Design, bei Bose nur für den Namen.


----------



## Madz (30. Dezember 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bei den Markenklamotten fühle ich mich auch "schuldig", bei Apple nicht .


 Webei es bei Markenklamotten auch deutliche Unterschiede gibt. Beispielsweise habe ich ein schwarzes, Langarmhemd von Esprit und ein Kumpel ein Businesshemd von Olymp. Beide liegen preislich nur 15€ auseinander, aber das Olymp fühlt sich viel hochwertiger an. Dagegen scheint das Esprit, überspitzt gesagt, fast wie ein alter Putzlappen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was Apple an Design erfunden hat, erinnert alles an die alten Braungeräte.


----------



## iceman650 (30. Dezember 2011)

Apples Chefdesigner Jonathan Ive ist ja auch beeinflusst worden von Dieter Rams 
zum nachlesen: Braun-Gestalter Dieter Rams: Vordenker des Apple-Designs erhält Kulturpreis - Multimedia - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Nichtsdestotrotz geht es hier um Bose - und wie hier schon gesagt wurde - Bose ist klanglich in Sachen Preis/Leistung nicht State of the Art. Ich denke das wissen wir. Trotzdem wird jeder erkennen, dass der Text nicht unbedingt neutral geschrieben ist, denn auch Bose-Produkte haben Vorteil, denn ansonsten lassen sich kaum andere Lautsprecher so einfach in ein Wohnkonzept einbinden, wo man eben nicht an jeder Ecke des Raums große Lautsprecher sehen soll. 
Also lasst doch bitte einmal das Produktgebashe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Apple ist INZWISCHEN meistens okay, aber bis vor kurzem war der Markenkult-Anteil im Preis einfach unverschämt hoch, so dass man für die in der Tat guten Produkte einfach VIEL zu viel bezahlt hat. Immer noch absoliut lachfat finde ich den ipod shuffle - für die "Idee", überrascht zu werden, kostet der Player mehr als andere Player mit Display - wie doof ist DAS denn bitte? Vor allem macht es spätesten bei 2GB Speicherplatz echt keinen Spaß mehr, wenn man sich nicht bei Bedarf ein Lied/Album aussuchen kann, sondern ggf 400 mal skippen darf für ein Lied, auf das man grad Bock hat... 


Bei Markenklamotten sind viele natürlich wirklich hochwertiger als "Durchschnittsware" sind, aber manchmal ist das identisch zu noname, kostet aber das Dreifache - zB selbst die besten T-Shirts eines kleineren Herstellers, noch nicht mal noName sondern so was wie Maui Wowie oder selbst Chiemsee oder so, kostet maximal 30-40€ - da lacht man bei vielen "Markenfirmen" nur drüber... 

Bei vielen Produkten ist die Qualität zwar besser, aber ganz bestimmt nicht dann den riesigen Preisaufschlag wert - zB hab ich letzes Jahr nen Boss Orange Pullover mit Reissverschluss geschenkt bekommen, ähnlich wie der hier nur ohne Kapuze Jacke ´Zukunft` mit Kapuze der ist zwar schön, der Stoff usw ist besser als ein 30€ "no Name", aber never ever besser als 50-60€-NoName Pullover, kostet aber mehr als doppelt so viel... 


Und so ähnlich isses halt wohl auch bei Bose: Name und Image führen zum höheren Preis. Wenn man die Statussymbolik zur "Leistung" dazuzählt, dann stimmt der Preis, aber ansonsten nicht. Im Gegenteil: wenn einer von uns hier aus dem Forum zu einem ins Haus kommt und Bose sieht, wird derjenige vermutlich in seinem Ansehen einige Plätze nach unten rücken


----------



## Caspar (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir mal "The Cubes" durchgelesen, das reichte schon. Der Text ist wirklich nur da um Fanboys zu belustigen, er erwähnt Dinge ohne Zusammenhänge zu beschreiben. Für den unbedarften Leser klingt das natürlich toll.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (30. Dezember 2011)

Hm, diskutieren und philosophieren könnte ich da jetzt auch ne Menge, aber mir fehlt eigentlich eine entscheidende Frage:

Wer hat den Text eigentlich geschrieben?

Welche Erfahrung hat die Person? Und welche Qualifikation? Sicher enthält der Text krasse Aspekte, wenn sie so der Tatsache entsprechen. Und dass Bose nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist hört man in HiFi-Foren und ähnlichem ja häufiger. Momentan ist es so aber nur irgendwer, der da geschrieben hat. Irgendwer mit etwas Wut im Bauch. Und großer Liebe zu seinem Lexus.


----------



## Caspar (31. Dezember 2011)

Jo da haste wahr. Der Text beinhaltet hauptsächlich Wahrheiten, allerdings so verdreht das man denken könnte alles an Bose wäre schlecht. (Weil er die eigentlichen Vorteile der Lautsprecher schlecht redet könnte man auch an seiner Qualifikation zweifeln.) Ich bin kein Freund von Bose, aber so wie der Text geschrieben ist kann man das nicht stehen lassen. Dann wären meine Lieblingsneedles letztlich nämlich auch Schrott und tsä, das sind sie nicht! Der Typ war beim schreiben mit Sicherheit sehr aufgebracht und hatte nen Puls von mindestens 130. Schon allein das er beschimpft das die Leute zwei Chassis verwenden und von 200-X kHz laufen lassen, der Typ sollte man die Quadro hören. 

Ps.: Ich beziehe das natürlich ausschließlich auf den Cubetext.
Pps.: Ich finde übrigens Apfel schon toll und die machen auch super Sachen - natürlich lassen sie sich das auch gut bezahlen. Aus folgendem Grund bin ich dagegen:
"Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom..." - wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Dezember 2011)

Bose ist sowas wie das Antlion Modmic, scheis Teuer, billige Quali, und das gebotene ist nicht der überhammer. 

Jetz mal spass beiseite, wieviel die über Bose meckern und jammern haben jemals nen Bose System selbst gehabt ? 
Also mein urteil hab ich mir selbst gebildet. 

Ich hab selbst ein Acoustimas System gehabt ( preisklasse um die 500€, ich glaub genau jenes System um das es in dem Text ging ) und ich hab die Bose 901 Direct Reflecting Speaker ( preisklasse 2500€ !!! ) gehabt, daher kann ich mir bestens ein urteil bilden ohne den Text lesen zu müssen. 

Wieviele von den Bose Hater haben jemals nen Bose gehabt und welches ? Outet euch mal


----------



## Caspar (31. Dezember 2011)

Muss man sich den überteuerten Mist kaufen wenn man das Zeug schon überall mal gehört hat? Wäre ja auch sinnlos einen Opel Omega zu kaufen wenn man schon auf der Straße an jeder Kiste mindestens vier knusprige Radläufe sieht.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Dezember 2011)

Nunja ich glaub kaum das viele die breite Bose Palette schon gehört haben, ich geh da eher mal von aus das die meisten eben den Billigkram von Bose kennen, ich hab zumindest nich nie jemand getroffen der die Bose 901 daheim hatte  Nun ich bin auch kein Bose Fanatiker, mag das meiste zeug auch nicht, weils doch relativ miese verarbeitung hat, das macht mich aber auch nicht zum absoluten Bose Hatter, eines muss man Bose mal lassen, dort wo die Systeme auf den spezifischen Raum abgestimmt sind, da sind Bose wirklich nicht übel, mal als bsp das Bose Soundsystem im Audi A3, das klingt wirklich nicht schlecht dafür das es im prinzip winzig ist, hat es nen erstaunlich deutlich und sauberen Bass und auch der rest ist nicht von schlechten eltern, was einfach daran liegt das Bose das ganze System auf den Fahrgastinnenraum abgestimmt hat. Bei HomeHifi ist das natürlich nicht möglich, da schneidet dann Bose auch dementsprechend schlecht ab meisten, das Acoustimas fand ich nun auch nicht der überhammer, der Woofer hat für seine kompakte bauweise aber schon nen guten Bass rausgehauen, nur Pegel sind nicht seine leidenschaft, und vorallem keine Elektronische Musik. Ansonst klingt der für nen Bandpass Woofer garnicht sooo übel wie meist hingestellt wird, es ist nur leider die Tatsache das die verarbeitung der Chassis sehr billig ist, billigste Pressblech Chassis, BR Rohre aus Pappe, FQ Weiche nicht super hochwertig, aber wenigst hat die FQ weiche sicherungen für die Sat´s in form von Sofiten, zwar auch etwas ungewöhnlich aber immerhin. Klanglich waren die Sats wirklich nicht prikelnd dafür gabs nen zu großes loch im Tiefmittelton bereich, aber mit anderen Sats garnicht mal soo übel. 

Nichts desto trotz ist es aber so das man bei anderen Hersteller fürs gleiche Geld meist doch ne bessere Verarbeitung bekommt und eben nen besseren klang, boses Paradedisziplin ist eben Psychoakustik und nicht möglichst verfälschungsfrei Musik darzustellen.


@Caspar, wie so oft zählt auch der Geschmack, das ist auch bei Opel so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man von 1000W Krach Bumm für 300Taler von Otto und Co darauf umsteigt sind es ja Welten, und solange man nichts besseres gehört hat wird keiner den von der Meinung abbringen das er High End besitzt bwz einen guten Griff getätigt zu haben.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Dezember 2011)

Und auf was beziehst du das jetz ?


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Dezember 2011)

hab auch schon ein paar Bose produkte probegehört, in meiner firma gibts auch einige^^ Klar der sound ist nicht schlecht, aber für das aufgerufene geld bekommt man, wie schon oft erwähnt, einfach besseres.

Wobei ich den vergleich Teufel und bose vom P/L-verhältniss her schlichtweg falsch finde, denn bei teufel bekommt man definitiv mehr klangquali für sein geld, in hinsicht auf die maßlos überzogenen preise bei bose. 
Auch finde ich diese entwicklung auf diese minisatteliten hin nicht für sehr sinnvoll....


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (31. Dezember 2011)

also ich habe ein BOSE soundsystem im Auto (Mazda 6) und ich muss ehrlich sagen, es klingt echt nicht schlecht, also im vergleich zu anderen standart Anlagen die ich in Autos bisherher gehört habe, da es n gebrauchtwagen ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen wieviel man dafür damals extra blechen musste  

Die BOSE Anlagen die ich bisher im Media Markt gehört habe klangen hingegen eher besch**


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Wieviele von den Bose Hater haben jemals nen Bose gehabt und welches ? Outet euch mal


 
Wenn auch nicht auf Hater bezogen habe ich die Frage quasi auch im Diskussions-Thread gestellt.  Da ich selber noch kein Bose hatte, steht jetzt das Vorhaben eines Testkaufs an, idealerweise in der Preisklasse meiner momentanen Lautsprecher. Und nebenbei, Hater bin ich persönlich sowieso nicht, in diesem Bereich jedenfalls.
Was ich allerdings jetzt schon sagen kann ist, dass Bose mir nicht sehr sympatisch ist, wenn ich mir z.B. den Internetauftritt anschaue, was wohl hauptsächlich an dem Fehlen jeglicher technischer Infos sowie irgendwelchen rechtlich geschützten Namen für jeden noch so kleinen Quark liegt (und anderen Aspekten). Mag man unterschiedlich bewerten, es fällt aber zumindest negativ auf im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern.

Aber wo wir schon bei Bose und Hatern und so sind, einfach mal (ohne Bewertung oder Unterstützung) ein netter Spruch eines alten Arbeitskollegen: "Willst Du Klang wie aus der Dose, kauf' Dir Lautsprecher von Bose."
Ich fand den zumindest lustig.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Hat Bose auch was aktives mit 2.1?
Dann würde das einen guten Vergleich geben, wenn man genug Geld hat.


----------



## Madz (31. Dezember 2011)

Haben sie.  Leider fällt mir der Name nicht ein.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Dezember 2011)

Bose bietet als 2.1-Systeme das "Companion 3" ( Bose Companion 3, 2.1 System | Geizhals.at Deutschland ab ca. 240 €, UVP 299 €) und das "Companion 5" ( Bose Companion 5, 2.1 System | Geizhals.at Deutschland ab ca. 340 €, UVP 399 €) an.

Deutlich günstiger wäre übrigens der "Companion Cube" ( ThinkGeek :: Portal Weighted Companion Cube Plush ), wenngleich es nicht das Original ist und der Klang eher schwach sein dürfte.


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mal eine Zeit lang die Companion 5 und war leider etwas enttäuscht...

Bose hat sich darauf Spezialisiert Systeme zu bauen die man möglichst  nicht sieht und keinen Platz brauchen und genau hier sind die  Bose-Systeme gut
  hast du aber Platz vergiss die Marke denn selbst du ganz teuren  Systeme für 5000€ sind ganz leicht zu schlagen dafür brauchst du nicht  viel einen AVR für 250€ / 5 Boxen 250€ 1 Subwoofer 150€ und du hast für  650€ ein System welches das Bose klanglich schon übertrifft ...
  braucht nur deutlich mehr Platz ...
  aber insbesondere bei der Wiedergabe von Musik sollte man sich von  Bose fern halten für Heimkino OK wenn man sonst keinen Platz hat aber  für Musik brauchst du da schon was Akustisch besseres zB. ein paar Heco  Victa 700 oder Heco Victa 300 + Subwoofer


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Das hier:Companion 5 Multimedia Speaker System | Bose
Würde ich gerne mal mit dem EXO2 und einem Teufelsys vergleiche.
Mir fehlt aber leider schon das Geld für eins.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Dezember 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> hast du aber Platz vergiss die Marke denn selbst du ganz teuren  Systeme für 5000€ sind ganz leicht zu schlagen dafür brauchst du nicht  viel einen AVR für 250€ / 5 Boxen 250€ 1 Subwoofer 150€ und du hast für  650€ ein System welches das Bose klanglich schon übertrifft ...
> braucht nur deutlich mehr Platz ...


 
Jetz zeig mir mal ein einziges Bose System für 5000€  Das beste was Bose zu bieten hat ist für mittlerweile rund 2000€ das 901 System .... und ich glaube nicht das du das schonmal gehört hast. Und wenig Platz ? mit dem 901 brauchst du unter 30qm² erst garnicht anfangen  

Wie ich schon sagte, Paradedisziplin von Bose ist die Psychoakoustik


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

> Jetz zeig mir mal ein einziges Bose System für 5000€


hier Bose LIFESTYLE 48 wei | DVD Home Entertainment System
4500€, ok sry hab mich um 500€ vertan...



> Und wenig Platz ?


Damit meinte ich den Platzbedarf der Lautsprecher.


----------



## hotfirefox (31. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, Paradedisziplin von Bose ist die Psychoakoustik



Das ist sicher richtig aber es ist auch einfach mal ein physikalischer Fakt das ich gewisse Größen bei den Chassis brauche für bestimmte Frequenzen, für einen hohen Schalldruck und gleichzeitig großer Fläche die beschallt werden soll.
Natürlich gibt es viele Tricks wie man dem etwas entgegen wirken kann aber irgendwo ist dann halt auch mal Ende.

Für mich persönlich kommt Bose nicht in die Tüte! P/L ist einfach nur mies!
Ich denk ich kann mir da ein Urteil erlauben, mein Audi hatte ein Bose System ab Werk und das ist alles auser gut gegen meine Audio Development MM6 +MM1 + AMP was zusammen immer noch günstiger ist wie der damalige Aufpreis zum Bosesystem. Beim Heimkino ist es übrigens das selbe, da hatte ich auch mal was von Bose und für das Geld war es auch einfach nur mies!


----------



## Caspar (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich mag Opel...  Aber der Omega ist wirklich ne fiese Rostschleuder.

Ich habe auch Stellen gesehen an denen die Boselautsprecher gut implementiert waren. Das war vorraning in zurechtgeschnittenen Räumlichkeiten bei Bose.

In einem Kleidungsgeschäft war ich mal schockiert, da stand wirklich eine Bo(e)sedröhnalage. In einem Cafe klangs dagegen bisschen lasch. Nen Kumpel meines Bruders hatte überall Bosekram stehen, war bei Musik nicht berauschend, bei Filmen dagegen toll. (Wenn man dann wieder P/L betrachtet relativiert sich das Ganze... aber das wisst ihr ja selbst.


----------



## Manbearpig (31. Dezember 2011)

Bose ist der mit Abstand schlechteste Hersteller den ich jemals gehört habe.

Und das Bezieht sich auf alle von Bose vertriebenen Preis und Größenklassen.

Besonders die tiefbassfreien "Subwoofer" sind übel. Unglaublich langsam auf- und abbauender Schwabbelbrummbass dessen Timing ultimativ vergeigt wurde.
Schlechter als ein 100€ Mivoc Sub. 

Die Satelliten klingen wie besonders kleine und schlechte Brüllwürfel eben klingen. Grundton- und Detailarm und aufdringlich bis Nervig im Übrigen Spektrum.
Ein paar kleine Kef-Eier sind technisch und klanglich 4 mal so teuren Bose Anlagen deutlich überlegen. Und sehen mMn optisch auch viel besser aus. 

Selbst die nicht ganz so schlechten 901er sind für die Preisklasse immernoch ne Frechheit.
Für weniger Geld gibt es Lautsprecher die qualitativ in ganz anderen Regionen anzusiedeln sind. (z.b. KEF xq-40, Adam s1-x (kompakter Aktivmonitor), Nubert nuline 122, Canton Vento Reference 7, Klipsch RF-7 usw.)

Der von MADZ verlinkte Text ist meiner Meinung nach sogar noch zu Bose freundlich um den Anspruch auf Objektivität zu haben.
Allerdings sollte man erwähnen, dass Bose hierzulande viel mehr Geld haben will als in den USA. 1700€ statt der im Text erwähnten 1300$.
Und trotzdem sind in amerikanischen Studios Lautsprecher made in Germany weit verbreitet.  (z.b. Adam)

Das System für 4500€ ist der größte Witz im Lautsprecher Bereich, den es jemals gab.
Aber Im Link von dj*viper kann man sehr schön sehen welche "Fach"  -magazine trotzdem Empfehlungen aussprechen und sich damit der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben.

Mit Apple kann man Bose absolut nicht vergleichen.
Abgesehen vom aggressiven Marketing sehe ich keinerlei Gemeinsamkeiten.
Apple verbaut schließlich im Gegensatz zu Bose nicht nur die Billigsten der billigen Komponenten.

Mir ist übrigends auch noch nie Jemand begegnet, der ein Bose System gut findet oder gar besitzt und mir die Frage nach nur einem einzigen preislich vergleichbaren System, das schlechter klingt, zu beantworten.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Dezember 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Das ist sicher richtig aber es ist auch einfach mal ein physikalischer Fakt das ich gewisse Größen bei den Chassis brauche für bestimmte Frequenzen, für einen hohen Schalldruck und gleichzeitig großer Fläche die beschallt werden soll.
> Natürlich gibt es viele Tricks wie man dem etwas entgegen wirken kann aber irgendwo ist dann halt auch mal Ende.


 
So und was unterscheidet jetz Bose von Nubert  Bsp Nubert priest sein ATM an für kleine Lautsprecher, alle schreien geil und hurra, witzig ist nur das Bose in den 80er jahren schon so ein System hatte, denn es ist fester Bestandteil der 901  Nur da wird halt gleich gesagt ist scheise weil einfach Bose drauf steht. 
Anbei mal nen Bild von meinen alten 901er mit dem Modul 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Rest das ist teilweise einfach nur Hater gelaber was ihr von euch gebt, natürlich im billig Segment is Bose einfach nicht so pralle, was auch einfach daran liegt das sie eigentlich auch nen anderen schwerpunkt haben. Für Hifi Freaks ist Bose halt nix.

Und nen Bose Soundsystem aus nem Auto zu vergleichen mit nem selbstzusammenstellten ist einfach nur Schwachsinn.... 
Da kannst auch das Harman Kardon System ausm 5er BMW nehmen und sagen es ist scheise gegen was selbst zusammengestelltes. 

Und das gezeigte 4500€ System kann man so nicht vergleichen weil das nen komplett System mit allen drum und dran ist, ich rede aber ausschlieslich von Lautsprecher Systemen ! 

Nuja wie schon gesagt man merkt das die meisten hier einfach Hater sind, was schade ist, denn hier wird nicht objektiv geurteilt.


----------



## Finch?? (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn ich bei Bose sehe, dass die Sicken mancher Breitbänder aus Pappe bestehen und die Frequenzweichen teilweise auf den Lautsprecherboden genagelt werden, ist so eine Marke bei mir untendurch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceananas (31. Dezember 2011)

Oha


----------



## Finch?? (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Lautsprechern, denen diese Weiche gehört, haben übrigens mal um die 3000DM gekostet.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

Diese LS haben auch sowas wie ein ATM:Canton Ergo RC-L | Hifi-Wiki.de.
Was ist jetzt daran so schlimm das die Weiche auf dem LS-Boden ist?

Welchen Schwerpunkt hat BOSE dann?


----------



## Finch?? (31. Dezember 2011)

Selbst die günstigsten Lautsprecher namhafter Hersteller stellen ihrer Weiche ein Platine zu Verfügung, die Ordnungsgemäß befestigt ist. Ein paar Teile auf nen Holzboden nageln ist nicht sehr professionell, gelinde gesagt.
Dass die Sicherungen aus Glühlämpchen bestehen, setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf.

Edit: Was man leicht übersieht, und auch mir erst eben aufgefallen ist. Manche Verbindungen auf der Weiche sind dünner als eine Lize meines Lautsprecherkabels. Da fragt man sich fast was zuerst durchbrennt, die Glühlampensicherung oder die Verbindungen?...

Edit 2: 





turbosnake schrieb:


> Welchen Schwerpunkt hat BOSE dann?



Mittels gutem Marketing, nein, viel zu gutem Marketing, die schwarzen Zahlen in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ähm nur mal als anmerkung, vor 30-40 jahren war das garkeine seltenheit das Sofiten als Sicherung genutzt wurden damals gabs noch keine PTC elemente, da wurden in hochwertigen Lautsprechern bzw FQ´s Soffiten eingesetzt, das einzige was daran verwerflich ist das ab ner gewissen anzahl das signal etwas verfälscht wird. Aber es war Gang und gebe damals, heute werden halt PTC elemente genutzt. 

Aber das was da Bose vorgeworfen wird, ist einfach lächerlich hoch 10 und zeugt davon das die leute null komma nix ahnung haben was Lautsprecher Technik damals angeht  Typisch irgendwelche Hater, da wird sich echt jeder scheis rausgepickt..... 

Ok FQ genagelt auf Holz darüber kann man noch streiten, aber das war auch zu zeiten als noch Pertinax Platinen genutzt wurden.... meine fresse ey.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (31. Dezember 2011)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Selbst die günstigsten Lautsprecher namhafter Hersteller stellen ihrer Weiche ein Platine zu Verfügung, die Ordnungsgemäß befestigt ist. Ein paar Teile auf nen Holzboden nageln ist nicht sehr professionell, gelinde gesagt.
> Dass die Sicherungen aus Glühlämpchen bestehen, setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf.
> 
> Edit: Was man leicht übersieht, und auch mir erst eben aufgefallen ist. Manche Verbindungen auf der Weiche sind dünner als eine Lize meines Lautsprecherkabels. Da fragt man sich fast was zuerst durchbrennt, die Glühlampensicherung oder die Verbindungen?...


 
Na immer locker bleiben.

KEF verzichtet bei der zweitgrößten Box, der "Blade", bei den Frequenzweichen ebenfalls auf eine Platine und verdrahtet da die Bauteile von Hand. Germany / Austria / Switzerland - Showroom - Übersicht
Das Teil hat da zwar anscheinend einen eigenen Boden, aber auf alle Fälle Verzicht auf eine Platine.

Zudem spricht der Text bei Deinem Bild nicht davon, dass die Glühlampen Sicherungen seien. Es ist die Rede von "Absicherung gegen Überlastung". Das ließe sich auch dadurch realisieren, dass der Strom mit zunehmender Stärke begrenzt wird, sodass der Stromkreis nicht gleich unterbrochen wird, sondern zunächst der Widerstand der Schaltung steigt. Das lässt sich z.B. mit einem PTC-Widerstand umsetzen, also einem Widerstand, der mit steigender Temperatur (= steigender Stromstärke) größer wird. Also eine Glühlampe. Nebenbei wird auch die irgendwann durchbrennen. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass sie ein vollständiger Ersatz für einen normalen PTC ist, aber sie scheint ja durchaus zu reichen.

Nebenbei: Wie ist denn eine normale Schmelzsicherung aufgebaut?

Edit: Und Stichwort Leiterquerschnitt kleiner als Litze: Welchen Querschnitt haben denn Leiterbahnen einer üblichen Platine? Tipp: Deutlich kleiner als Kupferschienen.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Leitungsquerschnitt einer Platine ging mir auch gleich durch den Kopf. Glaube mich sogar zu erinnern das in grauer Vorzeit eine Frei Verdrahtete Weiche als Qualitätsmerkmal galt.
Hatte vor ca 25 Jahren ein Pärchen Bose Kompaktboxen k.a. wie die genaue Bezeichnung war. Habe damals 500 DM für beide bezahlt und für das Geld hatten die wirklich nen guten Klang.
Ein Freund hatte zu der zeit so ein Acoustimass System das damals über 2000 DM kostete mit Doppel Satelliten und Subwoofer das im direktem Vergleich nur Grotte Klang.


----------



## Gast12348 (31. Dezember 2011)

Cu dicke bei den platinen damals 35µ breite bis zu 4mm und größer bei handgemachten platinen. Aber da die meist auf Pertinax waren, sind die auch schnell verreckt, vorallem wenn die ausgetrocknet sind ( im grunde is ne Pertinax platine nix anderes als pappe mit bisl harz versehen ) 

Aber mal um eines in den Raum zu schmeisen, habt ihr schonmal geschaut wie dick das "kabel" von der Lautsprecher klemme zur spule ist ?  
Was nützt nen 4mm² querschnitt wenn das kabel eh nur 2cm lang ist und das kabel im lautsprecher zur spule von der klemme 0.75mm² dick ist. Bei Lautsprecher kabel ist das ne andere geschichte, also von Amp zu Box.

PS : Etwaige fehler sind momentan auf Absinth zurückzuführen


----------



## artjom 2033 (1. Januar 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> eines muss man Bose mal lassen, dort wo die Systeme auf den spezifischen Raum abgestimmt sind, da sind Bose wirklich nicht übel, mal als bsp das Bose Soundsystem im Audi A3, das klingt wirklich nicht schlecht dafür das es im prinzip winzig ist, hat es nen erstaunlich deutlich und sauberen Bass und auch der rest ist nicht von schlechten eltern, was einfach daran liegt das Bose das ganze System auf den Fahrgastinnenraum abgestimmt hat.


 

so wie ich das empfinde schwabbelt der bass nur so dahin ,bei autohifi sind fast alle tieftöner das reinste wackelpuddingfest


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Januar 2012)

Sagte ich schon das Elektronische Musik nicht unbedingt die disziplin von den Bose ist ? Rock und co klingen aber in der tat wirklich nicht schlecht. 
Und das mit Wackelpuddingfest .... also fast alle Tieftöner im CarHifi bereich, wieviel Tieftöner hast du in deinem Leben gehört 1-2 von Crunch und co ? 
Sorry aber auch das entspricht keineswegs der Wahrheit. 

BTW im CarHifi bereich trifft ein spruch gut zu, Power is Nothing Without Control. Was ich damit sagen will, die meisten Tieftöner sind auf 4 oder 2 ohm ausgelegt, aber selbst wenn ne Endstufe 2 Ohm Stabil ist, heist das noch lange nicht das die auch bei 2 Ohm ne gute Basscontrolle hat, das mit dem Wabelbass kann nämlich auch von der Endstufe kommen, besonders bei billigen kram ist das nichtmal so selten das die bei 2 ohm einfach nur nen brummeln hinbekommen.

Naja was wirklich hier auffällt, scheinbar die leute die null ahnung von Hifi haben sind die jenigen die sich am meisten das Maul zerreisen.


----------



## artjom 2033 (1. Januar 2012)

ich meinte nur die systeme die standartmässig eingebaut sind


----------



## Sync (1. Januar 2012)

artjom 2033 schrieb:


> ich meinte nur die systeme die standartmässig eingebaut sind


 
Also ich finde die Standartlautsprecher in meinem BMW E91 ganz gut. Nix "wabbel" oder sonst was. Der Bass ist trocken und präzise in meinen Ohren. Kein dumpfes Gedröhne wie zb bei meinem Logitech Z 5500 Sub.
Die Subs im Auto machen wesentlich mehr Spaß.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Januar 2012)

So ne Aussage kann eh nur kommen wenn man eben keine ahnung hat, und vieleicht 2  System gehört hat die aus 15-20 jahre alten gebraucht wagen sind und einfach schon Kaputt geschrubbt wurden. 

Und das hier ahnung fehlt hat man ja im Thread wo es um 150€ PC Lautsprecher gesehen.


----------



## artjom 2033 (1. Januar 2012)

seit wann ist der bass im auto so präzise und trocken wie bei lowther und voxativ?


----------



## Sync (1. Januar 2012)

ICH finde ihn für Standartlautsprecher präzise und trocken. Außerdem habe ich als Vergleich zb Logitech genannt und keine anderen.


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Januar 2012)

So jetz beantworte mal bitte die Frage wieviele Systeme hast du gehört und in welchen Autos ( bitte alter angeben ) 
Ich denke eben das du keine wirklichen vergleiche hast sondern deine meinung daraus resultiert das du vieleicht 2 gehört hast in Gebrauchtwagen.

@Sync ne du hast auch vollkommen recht was den Sound angeht.


----------



## artjom 2033 (1. Januar 2012)

war auch nicht an dich gerichtet


----------



## Gast12348 (1. Januar 2012)

Meine frage war aber an dich gerichtet


----------



## artjom 2033 (1. Januar 2012)

audi a4 neustes modell und das davor audi a3 neustes modell alfa romeo 156 und ein paar BMW's

ist auch geschmackssache manche mögens trocken und manche schwabbelig

es kommt auch immer darauf an was man schon gehört hat ,was man für einen musikgeschmack hat usw.


----------



## Sync (2. Januar 2012)

Es gibt aber bei Audi zb auch mehrere verschiedene Soundsysteme und bei BMW ebenso. Auch klingen diese alle Unterschiedlich.Die LS in meinem A6 BJ 2000 klingen ganz anders als die in meinem BMW. Alleine durch die Positionen.

Im BMW E91 (2008) sitzen die Tieftöner unter den Vordersitzen, somit haben Fahrer und Beifahrer "mehr" Bass als die, die Hinten sitzen. Der Audi ist eine Boombox finde ich. Die Bässe sind druckvoll und längst nicht so pegelfest wie die im BMW. Außerdem hat Audi die Subs auch anders eingebaut. (Jeweils unten in den Türen und ein seperater im Kofferraum) Dadurch haben auch die Personen die hinten sitzen mehr Bass.

Deswegen ist es auch wichtig WO man in welchem Auto die Musik gehört hat.

Mein Ex-Wagen ( polo 9N) kann aber vom Sound gegen keinen der Beiden anstinken xD


----------



## Voodoo2 (2. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bose ist quasi das Apple der Soundindustrie  natürlich stellen die keinen "Schrott" her im Sinne von "da ist sogar ein 50€-Logitechset besser als das Bose-600€-Surroundset!", aber die Sachen sind idR einfach nur viel zu teuer für deren Leistung, aber dank des "Luxus"-Image kaufen halt viele Bose und glauben dann, sie seien und haben etwas besseres...  der Aufpreis kommt ja auch WEGEN des krierten Edelimages, denn diese künstliche Exklusvität kostet mehr als wenn man mit aggressiven Preisen massenhaft die Ware anbietet.
> 
> Aber das Konzept ist ja auch zB bei Kleidung nicht selten. zB dass ein Hemd in einer Qualität, die normalerweise 15-30€ beträgt plötzlich 90-120€ kostet, nur weil da Hügelpopper oder Vorgesetzter oder @ Krüger Junior oder Laberzombie&Biatch draufsteht...
> 
> ...


 

Bose ist quasi das Apple der Soundindustrie  gewiss  NICHT(da hat schon B&O weit die nase voraus aber auch den Preis   BOSE hat den markt fast verbennt !!! schau dir mal an was die in den letzten 2 -bis 3 jahren zwanghaft rausgebracht haben das war schon verdammt viel zuvor mangelte es schon gewaltig an innovationen und gewisser markt bresents


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2012)

Ist dein "P" kaputt ?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. Januar 2012)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist dein "P" kaputt ?


 
"Lasst den schönen Pernhard frei!"


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2012)

"Jeder nur ein Kreuz!" 

Und somit BTT pls .


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, es ging ja darum, dass Pose chlecht ist.

Sobald die Zeit vorhanden ist mache ich mir, wie schon gesagt, mal selber ein "Bild" davon. Was die Anlagen im Auto angeht, lasse ich aber direkt den entsprechenden Leuten das Wort. Das ist halt ein Bereich, der mich noch nie gereizt hatte.


----------

